# Replacing Timing Chain on 95 Pickup



## 95pickup (Jul 22, 2009)

Ok i have a very basic 4cyl-5spd 95 pickup 190k. Its the white and has no power steering.
Very basic truck and its a tank.

I need to replace the timing chain, its sounds like its coming out of the motor,

So anything i should know before attempting this?

Im a pretty good mechanic. Not a pro. But im 42 and I have worked on this and many other cars. So i think i can do it.

Thanks for any advice, 
J in dallas tx:givebeer::newbie:


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

check the back of the t-chain cover for t-chain wear to the inside behind water pump..

set the engine to first positon b4 u disassemble and take pains to keep it there.

set the oil pump timing 3 times b4 you actually set the oil pump in place..

post up your location...


----------



## 95pickup (Jul 22, 2009)

is the timing chain kit at Oreilys OEM?
I know it has the metal guide vs the old plastic one.

its 99.00 for the kit.

I know to stay away from Autozone. they sell crap parts:balls:

Im going to start tomorrow. The truck still has alot of power.

Im going to replace the water pump. Anything else while im their?


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

clean out the oil pan .
inspect inside to out .

pry the guides .

prime the oil pump.

practice the oil pump timimng .


----------



## 95pickup (Jul 22, 2009)

*gotta love your nissan truck!!!!*

pry the guides?
please explain
thanks

also shopping machine shops to see how much $$$
to have the block/head rebuilt.

the truck has literally been a TANK!. 
i have had it over 7 years. its been all over texas-new mexico-louisana-colorado. over hills river streams mountains....
i figure i may just rebuild and start over. cheaper than a new truck.
:givebeer::idhitit::wtf::balls::waving::fluffy:


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

put a z24 in it..


----------



## D21FAN (Jul 13, 2009)

Doesnt the KA24Es last longer?


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

my z24 has over 500 k miles on the original engine..
it has never been apart..

name one ka24e that gets over 200 k w/o a timing chain...


----------



## 95pickup (Jul 22, 2009)

*UPDATE!*

Well i spent three hours this morning taking stuff apart.
I still have to remove: oil pain, oil pump, harmonic balancer, timing chain cover and such.

The first day went quick. Didnt take too long to remove all of the stuff that is attatched or around the front engine compartment.
Will update more tomorrow.
Pics of truck and tear down on blog.
MY 1995 NISSAN PICKUP

:fluffy::lame::loser::loser::idhitit::givebeer::wtf:


----------



## 95pickup (Jul 22, 2009)

*Yeah Its FRIDAY!*

Well got alot done this morning.
Got the oil pan off. Man it was stuck! Off meaning its a inch from the motor.
Gotta remove some steering linkage to get the pan down. DAMIT!
Finally got right pulley remover and got last pulley off the crank.
Then the timing chain cover.
Then finally the timing chain.

I found out my loud rattle was the driver side chain guard was broken.
The plastic piece was flopping around inside the timing cover.
The timing cover has cracks around the crank area and in the water pump
housing.
So new timing cover was ordered.

Will update with pics on my site tomorrow.

Have a great friday everybody!
:fluffy::wtf::idhitit::newbie::waving:


----------



## D21FAN (Jul 13, 2009)

yeah nissan using that same plastic gaurd on the altima's too. thats what makes them rattle too.


----------



## 95pickup (Jul 22, 2009)

Well I got alot done on sunday.

I have to remove the oil pan and reinstall. Then start it up and check the timing.

God i hope i did all this right! Im out around 600.00 so far..


----------



## 95pickup (Jul 22, 2009)

Wow Finally Done!:woowoo::givebeer::fluffy::waving:

What a wild ride that was!

Left out a bolt on the timing chain cover. Found it when i was cleaning up! Unbolted oil-pump/distributor. Installed bolt. Re-installed oil-pump/dist. Truck wouldnt start!
Well after two hours of off and on with the oil-pump/dist and :givebeer: and texas heat/humidity. I gave up for the night.

Well I got up this morning and found out I had the tdc on the exhaust side!!
So I turned the crank and put it on tdc compression. Then re-installed the
oil-pump/dist. and the truck started!

Sounded just like they said it would. Like crap. Lots of air in the oil system.
Took 20 min. to get most of it out and by 30 min. sounded almost like normal.
Waiting for the rain to stop now. 

I would rate this a 7 on the :balls: scale


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

that is where experience leads to ...attention to detail...


----------



## 95pickup (Jul 22, 2009)

*UPDATE!*

Well its been 400 miles so far around town. 
Little adjustments here and their.

Runs alot better than it did!
Seems to have more power in 3-4-5
and the same in 1-2.

Getting check engine light. But thats nothing new
same code that was their before this mess.

Gotta figure that out now.

:fluffy:


----------

